# Age of these Rules?



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I picked these up at an auction for $10 bucks. Figured they were older and a nice buy.

So, who are these companies and how old are they???


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Starrett and Stanley have been around for a long time and are still producing excellent tools. If you "google" you will find lots of information.

George


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I've tried to find the starett 12" rules on google but all I get are the combo's.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Those manufacturers are current and still producing measuring devices. I can't tell how old they are but for what you spent you got a good deal. 












 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Very good snag!

Look in your second pic.Notice how much finer the Lufkin lines are than the Starrett.Lufkin is one of the better kept secrets in precision tool world.E-bay shoppers tend to ignore this co......choosing Starret and Brown & Sharpe.BW


----------



## Robocop52 (Jul 25, 2011)

Starrett an Lufkin were very popular here in Ireland, i used their tape measures on site they are very good quality. I say "were" because a lot of cheaper brands seem to be takin over, I'm not on Building sites now so i'm not sure if the good brands are as popular. Good find.

Gus


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

*Brown and Sharp*

As far as measuring and lay-out tools...these are the leaders. Starett, Brown and Sharp, Lufkin and Craftsman...that is...made in England Craftsman.:yes:


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I'm guessing by the font used that these are at least 60-70 years old, some older.

The stanley square and the staretts touch everything I do, the lufkins I use to lay out my mortises. 

I was working in a friends shop for a while and, when I pulled these out, first they were impressed that I brought my own tools that I felt comfortable using and second they loved the old rules. Big time. One guy bought me four pints of my regular beer for one of the staretts. 

What is stanley sweetheart? THey really loved the square and told me the SW logo was the "sweetheart". Whats the significance of the logo?


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

That is a Stanley sweet hart lable, maded from 1920 to about 1930. Mr. Hart was the pres of Stanley back then. Check ebay for dallar valves.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I checked and don't see any prices realized for the staretts or the stanley square. But they would cost more than what I paid new anyhow. Its just nice to have them.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

On line Starret Cat. http://ecatalog.starrett.com/Default.aspx#

You can find your 12" Starret Scale here. Another good source is 

http://www1.mscdirect.com/eCommerce...lpartial&Nty=1&rawInput=steel+rule¢steel+rule

I haven't seen an Lufkin steel Scale in a long time. I'm not sure they are still in production.


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

The problem with Starrett is that they rarely put serial#s on their steel rules, so determining their age is difficult. They still sell that line of steel rule also. I can go through my catalogs at work and give you a rough determination on the age, but it will probably be decades.

Starrett rules are top notch though. They are made from hardened steel and the lines are usually struck or etched into the metal, so they last much longer. The rules you posted are not Starretts best steel rule line, but the tolerances still exceed 0.031 inch. If those rules are in fact older, they are probably American made, nowadays they are made in the Dominican Republic.

Lufkin used to be a competitor to Starrett, with a similar catalog. Nowadays they mostly make tape measures. They are owned by Cooper tools, most of Lufkins products are made just outside of Raleigh, NC. I do not have alot of experience with their steel rules. However, I think their tape measures are the best on the market. Their locking mechanisms are superior to anybody else's and their tolerances exceed federal specifications. Federal specs = 1/32 inch for the first 12 feet, 1/16 inch above.

As far as the square goes, nothing special there actually. It looks more like a framing square. I don't remember the specs off the top of my head, but if you are within 0.5 deg, your lucky. If you want a quality square, pick up a used machinists square off of ebay.

Here are some things to look out for. The edges will usually round over from age. Look at the edges for nicks and burrs. Look for stamped or etched marking on the rules, painted or printed markings will wear off over time. Look for steel, not aluminum. Aluminum dents extremely easy. The better manufactures will square the edges better too. I find that the off brand manufactures either bevel or cut the edges at an angle.

Nice find! I love to talk measuring tools, keep posting them!


----------

